# SiuFu & Jacob



## littlelittle (Aug 1, 2005)

Jacob is the big cat doll~~~


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

I can only see the first picture you posted. The other two are just showing up as red Xs.

However, the one that I can see is amazing!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Oh my gosh, those are SOOOO cute! You are a fantastic photographer!



Murried, all I did was right click the red x, and select show picture, and it worked.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hana said:


> Murried, all I did was right click the red x, and select show picture, and it worked.


That is what I did, but it didn't work! :? 
Edit: Now I see them for some strange reason! So cute w/ that big cat doll!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I want that big cat doll! Your kitty is very cute snuggling next to it 8)


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

They coordinate! Beautiful color. I really like your cat's expression.


----------



## littlelittle (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm really sorry that my pbase album is something unstable recently. If you can't see the photo, please reload this page by pressing "F5". 

SiuFu is very lovely...... he is extremely cute~~


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What cute shots. your kitty is adorable


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

What fantastic photos  

And what a cute cat and cat doll too :wink: 

Eva x


----------

